# ...and now for Ben



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Ben, Benny, or Ben-Ben...he comes to them all. He is 12 and a major suck! He loves to cuddle and be a part of everything that's going on. He was born a stray with "Ivyitis" (sp?) an eye defect which rendered him blind as a kitten. Over the years he has regained most of his sight.

His Mean Look










Wondering why I took so long to get home from work










Dirty face


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

absolutely adorable!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catwoman said:


> absolutely adorable!!!!!!!
> Thanks for sharing


...heh-heh, we are a proud bunch! I love to show off my cats. Funny how that is, I feel they are a reflection of my inner self. Almost like a badge of responsibility, stability and show times of plenty so to speak. I thank you for taking the time to look and comment. I just hope a few others post their cat pics too.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a pretty cat!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

he is cool looking. i like the attitude he gives off :wink:


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catman said:


> he is cool looking. i like the attitude he gives off :wink:


He does have to hold his own with giant Max, and Ben is the older male so he does consider himself the Alpha....Max doesn't seem to care much. Ben has "cat-ti-tude"


----------

